# CFP Carolina Crown 2



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*October 24, 2009

RBC Center,
Raleigh, N.C. 

Vinny Magalhaes vs. Lance Evans
Brian Keller vs. Jake Whitfield
Noe Quintanilla vs. Jon Owens
Josh Eagans vs. Billy Dowery
Preston Marks vs. Byron Bloodworth
Dave Linder vs. Pete Martin
Tomar Washington vs. Marcus Thomas
Justin Dalton vs. Larry Hughes
Jessica Johnson vs. Jordan McDonald
Jeff Tharington vs. George Hickman
Jeff Loken vs. Grant Harris
Drew Allen Stewart vs. Chris Sutton
Dustin Turbeville vs. Jimmy Hall
James Ronsick vs. Simon Chi
Carlos Perez vs. Nick Rahn *


----------



## cipsoulym (Oct 23, 2009)

Great, now people are botting for this title. Means my efforts of actually working for it were in vain.

*Urls edited for spam*


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nick Rahn defeated	Carlos Perez
Simon Chi defeated	James Ronsick
Rachel Dovidio defeated Alicia Corey
Chris Sutton defeated Drew Allen Stewart 
Jimmy Hall defeated	Dustin Turbeville
Jeff Loken defeated	Grant Harris
George Hickman defeated	Jeffrey Tharington
Justin Dalton defeated Larry Hughes
Tomar Washington defeated	Marcus Thomas
Dave Linder defeated	Peter Martin
Jerry Spiegel defeated Bill Dowey
Preston Marks defeated	Jon Owens
Jake Whitfield defeated	Brian Keller
Vinny Magalhaes defeated	Chris Davis


----------

